

There's new password generator on the block - polysaturate
http://www.rekey.me

======
cobychapple
This is actually one of the better password generators I've come across,
although it would be great if you could also adjust the relative frequency of
things like symbols, numbers, and eliminate repeated digits and so forth.

------
killswitch20k
Really cool. Bookmarking.

